# What does my truck weigh?



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what an 85 Chevy K20 Custom Deluxe would weight?

Just curious.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My K30's weigh in around 7200 lbs.... keeping in mind it has a dump box and hydros. I'd say depending on options and such, probably yours weighs in around 6000-6500... give or take.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Should be around 4500-4800 lbs depending on exact options (A/C, duel tanks etc.). They're not as heavy as most owners think.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

B&B;551568 said:


> Should be around 4500-4800 lbs depending on exact options (A/C, duel tanks etc.). They're not as heavy as most owners think.


I can't see it being that light. Even if my dump weighed 1500 (way exaggerated here) more than a pickup box, that would still be 5700... and mine's weight was before adding the A/C compressor, condensor, hoses, HD rad, power windows, locks, etc.

So lets think what is heavier between a 3/4 and 1 tonner.

Front axle... what.. maybe 100lbs?
Frame... 2-300lbs?
Leafs... 100lbs?
OK if he's got a 208 tcase maybe some there too but I can't think of what would make a 2400-2700lb difference here....

I'll find out in the fall when my K20 is assembled!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I know, guys don't thing their that light Derek, thats why I mentioned it. Every truck I've ever weighed I kept a record of. Just weighed an '86 K-20 on Monday. Had A/C, duel tanks, T400-208, small block. One tank was empty, one was full. No extra junk under/behind the seat or in the bed, no spare either. Weighed 4790 right on the money.


Another example: My '87 K10 with a small block TBI, 400/208 with a full interior, 60/40 power seat with center console (out of 98 OBS truck) custom built 33 gal fuel tank, stock rallies, 32" BFG's and a rubber bed mat only weighs 4760. So except for what option difference they're might be between the two, other than the 9.5 14 bolt rear over the 1/2 ton rear, their'd be no other weight difference.

One ton's are a bit heavier, a Dana 60 is nearly 200 lbs heavier alone over a corporate 10 bolt front. Plus you'd have the 205 T-case which is another almost 100lbs. And you'd have the 10.5 14 bolt, another 100 over the 9.5. Frame is 140lbs difference as well (weighed one before). Usually have the bigger radiator as well. It all adds up. 

The 1/2 and 3/4 aren't heavy.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

While we are on the topic do you guys have any idea what a truck like mine weighs??

99 K2500 8600 gvwr reg cab long bed with 285s

Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;551583 said:


> While we are on the topic do you guys have any idea what a truck like mine weighs??
> 
> 99 K2500 8600 gvwr reg cab long bed with 285s
> 
> Thanks


Should be right around 4900lbs or so ABES. Again it does depend on exact options of course.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Amazing. I've even had my S15 over the scales, a much smaller truck... and it was over 3900lbs empty. I'm shocked to see that little difference.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My 00 2500 Silverado ecsb 4x4 weighs in at about 6000lb empty (no driver, more or less full gas tank, loaded with options). My old 85 Sierra 2500 rclb weighed about 5700lb empty (no driver, full tank of gas with old speedcaster headgear, not a single option on it). I'm not sure if the K20 is a 3/4 ton or 1/2 but I suspect its a 3/4...if so it shouldn't weigh any less than 5400lb...even if its a 2wd short bed I bet its still 5000 or more. Both trucks were weighed on the same scale at the same local gravel pit.

Go to a gravel pit or weigh station and get it on the scale...thats the only way to be sure.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

i work in a company that owns 40-50 quarries so i scale all of my vehicles from time to time just calus i can and here is what i found:

my 98 eclb, 454 vortec, 4L80 trans, 14 bolt rear, 6 inch pro comp lift, 35X12.50 cooper tires on 18 inch eagle wheels, full tank of gas weighs in at 6280


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mayhem;551621 said:


> I'm not sure if the K20 is a 3/4 ton or 1/2 but I suspect its a 3/4...if so it shouldn't weigh any less than 5400lb...even if its a 2wd short bed I bet its still 5000 or more.


Yes a K20 is a 3/4 ton... my '79 K20 weighed 5060lbs 100% stock, empty. 350/T400/203 duel tanks (both full) with the stock 16" wheels and 235/85/16's. No plow mount.

Went to 34/10.50/16 Super Swampers and added a plow mount, truck then weighed 5380lbs.

Fuel quantity, drive train combo, and tire size difference's can change the weight of a truck by nearly 500lbs or more depending on the exact's. Plow apparatus does too of course.

My '74 C10 (1/2 ton 2WD) with a 454/T-400/12 bolt/A/C, stock wheels/tires/empty/no spare weighed 4490 lbs.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My 98 k1500. Weighs 5650 as it sits in this picture. Since then I have added a lightbar and all my plow stuff.









Truck specs- full tank of fuel, 3/4 or 1 ton tbars and leaf packs, 285s on nbs rims, toolbox pretty full (200lbs maybe), backrack, and some stereo stuff (maybe 40lbs)


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I just go down to the dump ( transfer station) pull up on the scale and ask. They do it here N/C.


----------

